# Canada Postal Service.... Why ya'll on strike?



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Got this in an email (legit work email not personal account or spam)

*MAIL TO CANADA* — The United States Postal Service has suspended accepting mail destined for Canada until further notice because of a strike by postal workers in that country. To avoid service disruptions or delays, regardless of the duration of the strike, USPS customers can continue to send letters and packages using Global Express Guaranteed. GXG is available online at http://www.usps.com and at thousands of participating retail locations throughout the United States.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Glad I seen this...lol. Was going to send an injector up there.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

They are already getting overpaid and think they should be overpaid even more.

F'n unions....


----------



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

I ordered a Big Gun last week and I see on the tracking it's stuck at Customs most likely due to the mail strike, I bought it USPS  hopefully I will get it before summer is over lol.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

The usual stuff. They want more money than the government is willing to pay. It's odd that they are asking for more money when the work load has probably decreased because of on-line everything.


----------



## killer666 (May 29, 2011)

i live in small town saskatchewan and all they do is stuff a couple boxes and man do they wine about the public and the load. well i thinks its a load cause i but a lot of stuff online and now i need to hold off a bit till this gets resolved. very very frustrating.:saevilw:


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

They whine alot and cry alot for no reason then want more money , then the big wigs canada post state that business has dropped by 40% over the last 5 yrsbecause of the popularityof texting and email . Then the post office has a recorded message that calls people and ask's them to sign up for wireless billing and to please sign up for your bills being sent to you by email .

Welcome to Canaduhhhh !!!! LOL ( Ps i can say that becaus I am from Canada lol )


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well just sounds like ya'll got the same problems we do... lol. People wanting more for less.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

MAIL DESTINED FOR CANADA — The United States Postal Service has resumed accepting mail destined for Canada.


----------

